# is she a pitbull?



## stay frosty (Apr 23, 2018)

I just acquired this beautiful girl and I was told she was a pit. I have been told by a few that she's not a pit. she has a blue eye and solid pink gums. could she be a pit?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What does gum color have to do with breed?

Her coat appears too long for a bull breed. But her head shape looks like she could have some bull breed in her. 

People are always so quick to label a rescue. Fact of the matter is, rescues are almost never actual American Pit Bull Terriers. They're almost always just random bull breed mixes. Usually AmStaff, or AmBully. But you can't discern the difference in a mix thereof without any pedigree. 

So just love your beautiful girl for what you know she is. A beautiful, sweet faced puppy whom you love.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum stay frosty. Definitely a mix breed, may or may not have some type of bully blood mixed in there. Great looking dog.

Joe


----------



## j.Kim (Mar 7, 2018)

Love the off colored eyes. My bully had deep blue eyes....then disappeared at around six months  welcome to the forum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

j.Kim said:


> Love the off colored eyes. My bully had deep blue eyes....then disappeared at around six months  welcome to the forum


Commonly happens with puppies. My female lost her blue eye's too.

Joe


----------



## TedH71 (Jun 13, 2011)

She is probably a pit bull mix. My pit bull, Annie, is pictured here. She had one "glass" eye. Not blue. Glass is icy blue. Almost white. She was sold to me on discount because of the glass colored eye that was apparently was going to lose her points in the show ring *rolls eyes*


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

She is a gorgeous girl TedH71. Love that one glass eye.

Joe


----------

